# Tivo Desktop 2.2 Problem



## Neotrin (Dec 29, 2005)

Every time I shut my computer off, Tivo desktop fails. Sometimes it just won't load, sometimes says that tivo server not available, sometimes tivo beacon service not available.

If I uninstall it, then reinstall, it works fine...until I shut off my computer again.


----------



## Neotrin (Dec 29, 2005)

Additional info: Here is the sequence of what happens:

1. Shut off computer and restart.

2. Tivo desktop won't load.

3. I use Windows tool to remove desktop, which reports an "Eaccess Violation".

4. If I try to reinstall Tivo desktop at this point, it still won't load, so I must reboot my computer again.

5. Reinstall Tivo Desktop and it works ... until I shut off my computer again.


----------



## Andrewp75 (Aug 4, 2004)

I am having the same problem. Anyone have any solutions??


A


----------



## Andrewp75 (Aug 4, 2004)

Actually, try to go into services in control panel and manually start tivo beacon, then try to open Tivo Desktop.

A


----------



## veejmar (Apr 20, 2005)

Hello,

Having similar problems to the posts above. TiVo ToGo Desktop 2.2 works great...until I re-boot my PC. Shortly after I boot-up, I get a message that the TiVo Server is not responding and my entire pc crashes. Once I remove Desktop 2.2, my system runs great. Any ideas on what may be causing this problem and how to get rid of it would be greatly appreciated. I've searched the forums for solutions, but didn't find anything so my apologies if this info. is posted elsewhere. Thanks in advance.  
--Vince


----------



## rtsmith2 (Feb 12, 2005)

I am having very similar problems. If I try checking TiVo server properties, there is a pause of several seconds, then "An internal error occurred". On the rare occasion that the TiVo beacon shows in the system tray after bootup, TiVo server works fine. It seems independent of being able to communicate over my NetGear wireless network to the DVR. I have tried restarting the TiVo beacon multiple times through Manage Services, but only succeeded once. I turned off my Freedom firewall, Norton anti-virus, Spycatcher, etc., with no luck. There is a conflict with some application, but I have no clue which one. Desktop 2.2 seems to live peacefully on my wife's computer (Dell Dimension 5150) but not on my Gateway. Desktop 2.1 had a few problems, but not as bad as this. I may have to go back to 2.0.


----------



## rtsmith2 (Feb 12, 2005)

This may not work forever, but at least for now, conflicts between TiVo 2.2 and other applications seem to be resolved on my system. I have Tenebril Spycatcher Express 4.0.4 installed and had several warnings since installing TiVo 2.2 about "Suspicious Files" (E_S412G1.exe and E_S412H1.exe) associated with monitors for my Epson printers. The action level for the Spycatcher alerts was set to "Ask", and I have had various conflicts that seemed to be initiated from Outlook, TiVo 2.2, and sometimes, Desktop Weather 4, reported as EA Access violation or "Internal error occurred", and the TiVo Server would become non-functional. The TiVo beacon would also vanish from the system tray. Today, I changed the action level on the the Epson printer monitor files reported in Spycatcher to "Allow", and within a few seconds, the TiVo beacon showed up, and I have been able to transfer files. Who knows what will happen when I shut down and reboot? Stay tuned...


----------



## rtsmith2 (Feb 12, 2005)

Bad news. After powering down and rebooting, the TiVo beacon was missing from the system tray again. Attempting to stop and restart the beacon from My Computer -> Manage -> Services had no useful effects. Checking for TiVoServer properties in TiVo Desktop 2.2 resulted in the familiar message "An internal error occurred." After checking the Task Manager -> Processes, I noticed that TiVoServer.exe was using about 50% of CPU resources, so I selected that task and used "End Process" to kill it. From TiVo Desktop 2.2, Server, I hit "Start/Resume" to restart TiVoServer. After the restart, Task Manager now showed TiVoServer.exe using 0% CPU resources. The TiVo beacon had reappeared in the system tray, and TiVo Server properties looked normal. It's not pretty (and the stuff about conflicts with Spycatcher mentioned in the previous post were probably irrelevant), but if this sequence of using Task Manager to kill TiVoServer, then restarting via TiVo Desktop works, I can live with it.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 18, 2006)

I have the same problem. 

I have it installed in 3 different computers, and they all seam to work for a while and then stop working, I have not found the right thing that makes them work. I have un-installed and re-installed in one computer it worked, however it did not work on the other.

Has someone found the answer yet..? so I do not have to keep re-installing

PS: This is an excellent product, I hope they fix the problems. I would tell all my friends about it.


----------



## jlc4 (Apr 2, 2006)

First, the Tivo beacon is NOT the thing you see in the system tray. That is actually the Tivo server.

You need the Tivo beacon to run the Tivo desktop, and to download Tivo files to your PC. You need the Tivo server to get files from your PC to your Tivo. 

If the problem is something in the order that your beacon and server are starting, you can set these up to run manually, only when you need them.

From the desktop, you can go to the Tivo server properties and uncheck "start the tivo server when I log on to windows" When you need the server, you can start it manually from the same "Server" pull down menu in the desktop.

If you need to start the Tivo beacon manually, it's a bit more complicated. Go into Control Panel (classic view) --> Administrative Tools --> Services, and change the startup properties on the Tivo beacon service from "automatic" to "manual".

Now, when you reboot and try to start the Tivo desktop, it will complain that there is no Tivo beacon (because the beacon is not being started automatically). You can either go to the Services manager and find the Tivo beacon service and click start, or run the following at a command prompt: net start "tivo beacon" (You need the quotes around "tivo beacon".) Then the beacon will start and you will be able to run the desktop.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks for the input, I will try it tonight


----------



## socceteer (Apr 18, 2006)

It turned out that my problem was caused by my wireless network. I have a second wireless network for my LocationFree TV and Tivo only recognizes the network that it was set up under. So The computer and tivo where in separate networks. Once I put them both on the same network everything run fine.


----------



## apexadam (Jun 4, 2008)

EAccess Violation on Log off or Shutdown using Tivo Desktop Plus v2.6.2

I read all the old posts on this issue. Never owned Norton. In WinXP on Log-off or Shutdown I receive the EAccess Violation against the TivoNotify.exe process.

Diagnostic attempts to resolve...
* Exclude Tivo in Program Folder on Anti-virus failed to prevent Eaccess error.

* Manually load Tivo instead of auto start failed to prevent Eaccess error:
Anyway, Why would anyone buy a product you have to load manually?

* Opening task manager and closing TivoNotify.exe before log-off or shutdown succeeds. Yes...isolated the conflict with TivoNotify.exe!

Please advise. I do not want a program that has to be manually stopped via the Task Manager.

Am I the only person in 2008 to continue experiencing this issue?

-adam


----------

